# Frighteners Entertertainment will not be at MidWest Haunters Convention



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Due to a fractured tooth yesterday....

Niiiiice.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Get it fixed and get better Jeff, that's all that matters. Sorry to hear, tooth troubles are miserable.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1st timer for this....not recommended..for whinnners (i own the rights)! LOL


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

ooooooooowwwwwww! 

That makes me cringe even thinking about it. Hope you get it fixed and aren't in too much pain!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Bummer Jeff, sorry to hear about your toof! I know that's gotta smart. Now you can have those porcelain vampire teefus installed.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hang in there Jeff


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Makes me cringe just thinking about it. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeff, sorry to hear about your tooth.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

what is it with teeth that makes your whole body hurt? I hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks everyone..I'll get through it, just a weird new thing.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

AW, Jeff, I'm so sorry for your pain!!  Thinking about you!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ouch.....
What the heck were you trying to eat anyway?
Get better!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh no! Take care of yourself and get better.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ouch Jeff that really sucks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww, crap. And I was hoping we could have a few beers at the bar. Hope you're better soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HibLaGrande said:


> Now you can have those porcelain vampire teefus installed.


I think Hib is on to something here.....:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking along the same line as HG. Jeff, when you grind up fresh hamburger, you're suppose to debone it first.  Hope you get fixed up quickly. Sorry you'll be missing the Midwest show.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

want me to pull it for you?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

David Caradine will not be attending either, they just found him hanging in a closet. WTF???
RIP I guess. I alway liked him too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Changing appointment, I've been advised to use an oral surgeon instead.


----------

